# The Coding Source LLC



## Arbed (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard of or work/worked for this company? I am thinking of sending a resume' but I want to know a little more about the company.
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## ambergary (Oct 22, 2008)

there was some stuff posted on another thread about this company. someone mentioned that its kind of a tryout job. where they get you to california then test you to see if you even qualify for the job im not sure all the details but i know a few people have had the same story. search the threads by typing in coding source and it will come up!


good luck in your searching.


----------



## gbpacker (Oct 22, 2008)

*Tcs*

I know a fellow coder that worked for them. She said it was very good money but the traveling wore her out.  I e-mailed them last week to see if they had any remote jobs available but I was informed that they only have extensive traveling jobs available.
good luck


----------



## em2177 (Oct 22, 2008)

*The Coding Source*

This company hires coders but for traveling projects. I was offered a job through them but did not accept due to the extensive running around you have to do. The pay is great but not worth it for me!  

Elizabeth M. CPC


----------



## epilcher (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anybody applied recently or know if the traveling coder jobs are still available? I sent my resume in and I haven't heard back from them.


----------



## ssebikari (Apr 3, 2009)

I was offered a job by The Coding Source last year and did not take it, As I was not ready to stary until beginning of 2009.  I know the representative I spoke to mentioned that they would not be hiring aggressively at the beginning of this year, they were anticipating it to be slow.  She asked me to try again in April 2009.


----------



## coderchick (Apr 3, 2009)

I received a phonecall from Jason Henry at the Coding Source on Tuesday this week, so they are hiring again


----------

